# To Mow or Not to Mow-Near Hive-any opinion on this one



## BeeTheBee (Mar 27, 2015)

Im told bugs like ants and other things can jump off tall grasses and get into the hive .. but .. I see many people with tall grasses in a wild setting with TBH's. I like the idea of the wild uncut setting but am worried about an infestation of any sort. Any advice on this subject? To Mow or not to Mow.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

BeeTheBee said:


> Im told bugs like ants and other things can jump off tall grasses and get into the hive .. but .. I see many people with tall grasses in a wild setting with TBH's. I like the idea of the wild uncut setting but am worried about an infestation of any sort. Any advice on this subject? To Mow or not to Mow.


It might be best to mow. As far as ants jumping off grass, I can't comment. But, snakes do like to lay around hives. It is really nice being able to see around/under hives easily.


----------



## CopperBee (Jun 4, 2014)

I prefer to mow more for myself than the bees. If I don't I will be bringing ticks with me back to the house. The bees don't seem to mind and it also allows me to plant all types of flowers and fruit bushes/trees without the weeds getting in the way.


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

If your hive or its stand is touching the ground, ants can get up to the hive, no grass needed. My only concern over not mowing would be ventilation. I've seen Lang hives (3 deeps, on a stand) completely enveloped by tall grass, and the mold inside of those hives was significant. But, there were no ant problems, despite the overgrowth.

I mow around my own hives, but mostly for my own convenience. When grass or weeds begin to rise to the level of the lower entrance, I take a pair of clippers and trim the vegetation. Or, I pull it when I'm checking the hive. Mowing also allows me to have a place to set equipment down, and to more easily carry that equipment to and from the hive.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

I put ground cloth and mulch under my hives and scatter DE in there to keep down the SHB. I think the SHB would really enjoy long grass and weeds.


----------



## BeeGora (Oct 22, 2013)

Aside from ants, roaches and spiders also like to make their homes in beehives. Nothing quite like opening the hive up and having a big roach jump out toward you.


----------



## SWAT253 (May 11, 2015)

I run the weed-eater under and in a 3-4 foot radius around the hive and mow the rest. I thought the weed-eater might agitate the hive, but they didn't mind it at all.

I also sprinkled Diatomaceous Earth (DE) around the legs this a.m. and placed a SHB trap in the hive as well (an altered CD case with DE).


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Mow fast.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Mow to suppress the ticks for your own safety. Also if you have tall grass you will misplace (more) things and spend a lot of frustrating time searching for them. 

Enj.


----------



## EvanS (Feb 27, 2015)

I bought a 20 volt battery powered string trimmer for around my hives. I was worried the sound of my for stroke trimmer would agitate them.


----------



## lawsonst3v3 (Jun 2, 2015)

I used the old carpet from re-carpeting my pontoon boat as a ground cover for my TBHs. I mow around my hives last and fast. I do not mow on the entrance side. I break or pull weeds by hand in front of the hives.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

I mow, weed eat, mulch, and spray weed killer. I like a barren waste land around the hives that does not cover up snakes or fill my legs with ticks. Plus, its just easier to work around the hives if you don't have to wade thru stuff.

A nice concrete pad with a sidewalk would be the bomb.


----------



## cristianNiculae (Jul 2, 2013)

Don't mow if you like flowers 
I only mow cause I have bottom entrances and I do it only in front of the entrance. I use a scythe.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

I use a scythe on my colonies works fine.


----------



## cristianNiculae (Jul 2, 2013)

I like manual tools. They are silent and keeps you in good shape.
I don't know how things stay in your country but in mine all summer long I keep hearing those mowing machines. When summer ends mowing stops and it's time for sawing the fire wood


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

cristianNiculae said:


> I like manual tools. They are silent and keeps you in good shape.
> I don't know how things stay in your country but in mine all summer long I keep hearing those mowing machines. When summer ends mowing stops and it's time for sawing the fire wood


Same here.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

jdmidwest said:


> A nice concrete pad with a sidewalk would be the bomb.


Yes yes!


----------



## BeeTheBee (Mar 27, 2015)

Very helpful insights thank you all so much.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Marugg scythe company. Tracy city Tennessee. They sell remarkable scythes. I can mow faster than a weed eater with mine.


----------

